# enquiry: C. S. Lewis, another false teacher or faithful apologist? (situation prvided)



## Ken S. (Jan 20, 2006)

*Question/enquiry:*
Disney's _Narnia_ will be showing here in Hong Kong on 26th January and very likely in the mainland China afterwards, probably with numerous mainland Chinese living in urban areas already BT-downloading pirated copies to watch now. 
*Does anybody know whether C. S. Lewis had false teachings or apostatic things in his works? I worry about the impact of the Narnia wave. Would you leave some comments for me please?*



*Situation*

_Hong Kong's Evangelical Culture_

If the Hollywood movie of Harry Potter and game company's Harry Potter 3D games for Playstation 2 or Xbox following book publisher and JKRowling's original story book _Harry Potter_ have coincidentally formed a very _system_ of entertainment industries, comprising the publishing industry, TV game industry and the movie production industry, that has surrounded and trapped every consumer in the market at every corner, then, another similar market habitat of the same kind of _system_ of industries is also developing and running in the habitat of evangelical churches in Hong Kong.

Hong Kong's evangelical churches have been more and more reluctant to preach privately and directly the _foolishness of the preaching of the cross_ which _unto those who are saved is the power of God_ , and are ever more eager to preach with _enticing words of man's wisdom_ over the past half decade. Same as the situations in US and Canada as far as I knew, thousands of tickets of Mel Gibson's _Passion of Christ_ were booked by mainstream evangelical churches in Hong Kong, following live evangelism inside the cinemas, with a number of non-Christian audience praying and "converted", leading by pastors also praying loudly on the stage, after watching the Christ suffered over the huge cinema screen. Movies, especially the Hollywood ones, have become the most popular major medium of _transmitting_ the "gospel". And the materials, regardless of whether this or that is true or false teachings, presented by the movies are inevitably absorbed by the audience drop by drop, like drinking a cup of pure or corrupted milk with some or many drops of black ink fallen into it.

This time in late January, here they have another excellent medium for another wave of cinema evangelism -- _Narnia_, by C. S. Lewis. Again over the huge silver screen that draws everyone out of reality.

Christian Times, one of the two leading Chinese Christian newspapers and websites, having a front page just a little less stylish and attractive than ChristianityToday. Com , has placed the coming of the movie and Lewis the master headline of the week. Talks and seminars, all free of charge, are and will be holding here or there to introduce the original story and Lewis to participants, not to mention Lewis' theology and interesting thoughts. They are the demonstration of deconstruction of Lewis' magical world, sign-intensive academic squares for introduction of Lewis' theology before the image-intensive entertaining space to come in late January, and the preparation for the intersection for the Christian world, and hopefully the historic doctrines, to meet the secular world, or the secular world to meet Christianity. 

People are lecturing others in the seminars and the audience and Christians down the stage are learning and enjoying. They play with the world inside the church. What a fun and academic church gathering! 

Meanwhile, _The Chronicles of Narnia_ , both English original version and Chinese translation versions, are being sold and put on the promotion bookshelf of the month in various bookstores, not to mention in Christian bookstores as well.

Money, money and money. Who cares whom's the original publisher commissioned to the Chinese translation version? Who knows how fast will the _Narnia_ TV game of Microsoft Xbox arrive in Hong Kong, available for players not only to watch the story with eyes but actually go inside the magical world to play and be part of it? And who knows whether Christian bookstores will break the rules and be selling the Xbox game Narnia, or of Playstation 2 and Playstation Pocket, at their secular columns next to the sorted non-secular Christian bookshelves, just like how the rules were broken in one single night and then witchcraft began to be promoted in bookstores run by Christians as they started selling the chronicles about Harry Potter and his many friends? Not to mention the promotion of a whole series of Lewis' books and writings that will very likely take place in Christian bookstores or websites like Christian Times.

If there is an unaware system of entertainment industries going in society, governed by one single soul, such as the wave of Harry Potter, then the wave of C. S. Lewis' _The Chronicles of Narnia_ will very likely be another similar wave going within the church by mid wintor. It will be, however, _a system of ministries_: the word-based ministry of Christian bookstores, the ministry of evangelism, the ministry of sign-intensive Christian theme talks and seminars, but all will be following the secularly motivated Hollywood film, _The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe_. And the materials presented by the film, regardless of whether this or that is true or false teachings, are inevitably absorbed by the audience drop by drop, like drinking a cup of corrupted milk. 

Apparently, Christians nowadays run after secular waves and raise up corresponding waves of their own to facilitate evangelism, or even replace it.

This....is the evangelical culture here going in Hong Kong, where the evangelical churches are more and more reluctant to preach privately and directly the _foolishness of the preaching of the cross_ which _unto those who are saved is the power of God_ , yet are ever more eager to preach with _enticing words of man's wisdom_ . How will this horrible culture continue to affect both local Christians and those in mainland China as Disney's _Narnia_ will be showing here on 26th January and very likely in the mainland China as well afterwards where there are probably numerous mainland Chinese living in urban areas already BT-downloading pirated copies to watch now?








[Edited on 20-1-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 20-1-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 20-1-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 20-1-2006 by Ken S.]

[Edited on 21-1-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 20, 2006)

Great man
great books
great movie.

Sure, he was wrong on some things, but when have we demanded perfection in theology that is only possible with God?

This article on Narnia is the best on the Web.
This is from Brian Godawa



> A phenomenal adaptation of the C.S. Lewis classic. In fact, I would say that this is one of the few movies that are better than the book. I was not impressed with the book, but I teared up throughout the film because of its deep magic, that is, its mythological incarnation. Lucy is adorable. One of my favorite moments is when she smiles at her shocked unbelieving siblings, now in Narnia for the first time and quips satirically, "œDon´t worry, it´s just your imagination." The Ice Queen is wickedly well performed, and Aslan was not safe, but good. What struck me in the film was its positive Medieval culture of chivalry. In this, the filmmakers were true to Lewis´ own English background, as well as his degrees in Medieval Romance. It was so refreshing to see honor, courage, and duty in fighting against evil as the means to freedom and justice. For this reason, liberals, socialists and other moderns should not like this movie, because it embodies these truths that they detest. Aslan allowing Peter to kill the evil wolf with his sword is a rite of his manhood and becoming a knight of honor. Boy is that politically incorrect "“ and truthful. And before this event, earlier in the story, Susan had tried to get Peter NOT to fight the big bad wolves as they surrounded them, but rather to "œlisten to them," because, "œjust because you have a sword, doesn´t make you a hero." Does that sound like the kind of politics that is going on in this world right now as fools seek to reason with terrorists and understand them and bow to their demands rather than kill them. The girls are shown wearing dresses once they become a part of the Narnian forces "“ an expression of their femininity over egalitarianism. In one of the beautiful key moments of the film, the White Witch appeals to the Deep Magic that is "œmore powerful than any of us, that rules over all destinies, yours and mine," and claims that the law demands blood for true justice. This is certainly abhorred as primitive barbarism by those in our society who would blame victims, (unless it´s racism), seek to understand evildoers (like Islamofascists), rather than render justice, and think that letting criminals go because they "œfeel" sorry or have been good boys in prison is somehow justice. This movie shows that the Law´s requirements are eye for eye, and eye for eye is NOT unjust or unfair, but truly the ONLY fairness, otherwise evil reigns. It is the rejection of eye for eye which is barbaric and destroys civilization. Which leads us to the Christian mythology in the film. I was delighted that it was not strangled. Of course, the most primary essence of Christianity is the substitutionary atonement of Christ for his people. We are forgiven not because God just waved a hand and let criminals of the universe go "“ that would be cruelty to the victims. Rather, Jesus took upon himself the death penalty for all believers. In this and this alone is the philosophical and theological conundrum of love and justice perfectly united. God´s Law of justice requires the penalty is paid (justice), but his love is displayed in suffering that penalty on behalf of his people (Romans 5:6-10). This is called the Law and Gospel that is required for redemption to be sufficiently communicated. Like a mirror, God´s Law shows us we are guilty of sin, criminals of the universe (Romans 3:19-20). But the Gospel is the Good News that Jesus paid that penalty to free us (Romans 6:23). As Aslan explains, "œwhen a willing victim who committed no treachery would take the place of a traitor," then the "œDeep magic" is fulfilled, that is, the Law is fulfilled in the sacrificial atonement of Christ. Some of the most powerful analogies to the Gospel are in this film. Of course, the Stone Table of sacrifice is a pagan symbol of appeasement to the gods, just like the crucifix was a Roman pagan mode of punishment. Aslan says nothing and is shaven before killed, just like Christ said nothing and was beat and bruised before being killed (Isaiah 53:5-7), The White Witch, before killing Aslan, says mockingly, "œBehold, the Great Lion," just like Christ´s persecutors mocked him saying, "œHail, the king of the Jews." (John 19:3) There is an earthquake when Aslan raises from the dead, just like there was one at Jesus´s tomb when he was resurrected (Matthew 28:2). Oh, and it was two girls there when Aslan raised, just as it was the women who saw Christ raised (Matthew 28:1). When Aslan kills the White Witch, he says, "œIt is finished," the final words of Jesus on the cross when salvation was secured and he destroyed the power of death and the devil (John 19:30; Hebrews 2:14). Aslan breathes on the statues to bring them to life, just like Jesus breathed on his disciples to give them the Holy Spirit that raises them spiritually from the dead (John 20:22). They left the phrases, "œdaughters of Eve," and "œsons of Adam," which are references to our Genesis and Original Sin (Romans 5), but also the glory of man in the image of God as children of Adam and Eve (Acts 17:26). I loved a little tidbit they put in to mock the modernist demythologizing of religion. In Narnia, the "œland of myth," Lucy looks at some books, and one of them is titled, "œThe Myth of Man." What a great jab. Two tiny disappointments: They mangled the classic phrase of Aslan, "œIs he safe?" "œOh no, but he is good," into "œHe´s not a tame lion, but he is good." And also they only mentioned the phrase of Narnia, "œIt´s always winter but never Christmas" only once. Yet it should have been a repeated phrase because of course it is symbolic of how godless man seeks to take God out of society, kinda like calling Christmas a mere "œholiday" or seeking to eradicate all symbols of God´s influence on culture and the like. Sound familiar? Anyway, Lewis and Tolkien are two of the most potent forces against modernity in making it safe to "œbelieve" again by showing the mythology of modernity as ultimately evil and destructive. I´ll have a booklet or a book out this year if you want to read more about the idea of using mythology or pagan mythological elements in Christian storytelling. It will be called, "œWord and Image."


----------



## satz (Jan 20, 2006)

Enjoy it as a fantasy movie if you want. 

I think trying to take it as any 'christian' allegory is more trouble then its worth, and possibly just dangerous as well.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 20, 2006)

Great man.
Ransom theorist, but I'm sure his theology has been straightened out.
Boring books.
REALLY boring movie.


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 20, 2006)

I think we can find a much better hero than a man who denied the substitutionary atonement of Christ and the inerrancy of scripture.

The fiction is fine, except the ransom theory of the atonement is prevelant in the LW&W.


----------



## Saiph (Jan 20, 2006)

> A phenomenal adaptation of the C.S. Lewis classic.



Of course the movie was phenomenal. It is funny how we use that word to mean exceptional or wonderful these days.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 20, 2006)

Boring continues to have a consistent meaning...


----------



## Ken S. (Jan 20, 2006)

To all:
Thanks for the comments so far.
I heard about that C S Lewis was quite ecumenical, is that true?


particularly to Mr Jeff_Bartel, what is LW&W by the way?


> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> I think we can find a much better hero than a man who denied the substitutionary atonement of Christ and the inerrancy of scripture.
> 
> The fiction is fine, except the ransom theory of the atonement is prevelant in the LW&W.




Hey don't stop gentlemen, I look forward to more comments. So everyone please come help out if you don't mind. Thank you for your attentions

[Edited on 20-1-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 20, 2006)

The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> Boring books.
> REALLY boring movie.



Please ban him for that comment.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> ...



I'm unbannable! The Black Knight always triumphs!!!


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> ...


----------



## Arch2k (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...


----------



## Saiph (Jan 20, 2006)

I halfway agree with Kevin. The Narnia series was fun as a kid, but now it is quite dull. It did not retain the mystery for me like LOTR does. Honestly, I thought the Narnia movie was better than the book.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> I halfway agree with Kevin. The Narnia series was fun as a kid, but now it is quite dull. It did not retain the mystery for me like LOTR does. Honestly, I thought the Narnia movie was better than the book.



At the risk of insulting all bibliophiles,


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> ...



NEE!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 21, 2006)

Ken,

Greetings from a few hundred miles away.

I thought your analysis of current Evangelical culture was excellent. What is sad to me is that Pop Evangelical culture, so prevalent in the West, is now spreading so rapidly in the Far East as well. 

I think the "convert them with a movie" method began, at large, with _Left Behind_. I've never watched it but I know a lot who thought it to be a great Evangelical outreach (Become a Christian so you're not Left Behind!) It became really feverish during Gibson's movie as you noted.

Movies, as you note, are just a sympton of the disease. Churchmen have no faith in the power of the Preached Word anymore. If they did then they wouldn't get giddy when a football player thanks Jesus during a Superbowl or cheaply imitate pop culture during morning Worship.

On that last note, I live here in Okinawa and it really bugs me that our large military population has exported Calvary style choruses into morning worship. I go to an International Church. Besides the fact that the musicianship is sub-par, the music is very loud and doesn't at all fit with many who might come to Church from the community. I just find it sad that we've gotten Okinawans and Filipinos and Chinese here to think that the happy, clappy choruses with pointless repetition and pagan escapism are normal "worship".

I attend the Church because there are believers here and I hope to set hearts aflame with the power of the Word. I teach adult Sunday School and folks are considering (sometimes for the first time) the power of the Gospel.

But I sometimes feel like a lone voice proclaiming the power of the Gospel in a desert of banality...

[Edited on 1-21-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2006)

I think the "convert them with a film" mentality within evangelicalism can probably be traced to Campus Crusade's "Jesus" film.


----------



## Ken S. (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Ken,
> 
> Greetings from a few hundred miles away.
> ...




I appreciate it that you wanted to share all your thoughts and feelings with me. It's my honour! 
"I teach adult Sunday School and folks are considering (sometimes for the first time) the power of the Gospel." That's great! Seems that your efforts has made a difference.

SemperFideles, would you like to go to jesuschina.com, a Godly Chinese Christian forum in mainland China maintained by a brave house-church-attending brother, to get to know more godly brothers and sisters? I think there you would find more spiritual support from the body of Christ over China. You are more than welcom to come, and I will post a message of welcoming for you there in just a moment.
Mainland China Protestant Forum

Mainland China Protestant Forum - Christians in English Forum


----------



## turmeric (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't think C. S. denied the substitutionary nature of the atonement - he just thought Satan was the collector of the debt, which is problematic to be sure!

I like Lord of the Rings and think it's more intended for adults than the Narnia books were.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 21, 2006)

I enjoy reading C.S. Lewis immensely. In fact, I am re-reading the Chronicles of Narnia once again after enjoying the recent movie. But I am keenly aware of the deficiencies in his theology and would never recommend his theological works to the undiscerning. I was converted to Christianity not _because_ of reading _Mere Christianity_ but in _spite _of it.

I do recommend reading this article on C.S. Lewis' theology: C.S. Lewis' Theology: Somewhere Between Ransom and Reepicheep by James Townsend.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> I think the "convert them with a film" mentality within evangelicalism can probably be traced to Campus Crusade's "Jesus" film.


Good point. I forgot about that one.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



I have a weird sense of humor, but Kevin knows me so its okay


----------

